# Best place draw blood sample from goat?



## msjuris (Dec 27, 2010)

We are taking blood samples to send to biotracking and the information biotracking sent directs us to take blood sample from the neck.  

I thought I had seen a post or read somewhere that you could also take blood samples from the tail, but can't find where I saw that.  

Has anyone drawn blood from the tail?  Can anyone tell me which would be easier on the goat?

My thought is that if I let them eat grain while taking the sample from the other end, it might go a little smoother.


----------



## freemotion (Dec 27, 2010)

Unless you are very experienced in drawing blood from smaller blood vessels, the neck is the best place.  Even the vets draw blood from the neck on larger animals.  It really is easy.  Follow the link on BioTracking's website to see a child doing it in a tutorial....you'll get brave!  I did! 

It will also be easier to hold the head still.  At the other end, you have too many small parts to hold still, and you still will have to hold the front end still, too!

Of course, I've never drawn blood from the tail, but in restraining goats for other things....the front end is easier to restrain.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Dec 27, 2010)

Well, I've only drawn blood from tails of cattle (which is actually pretty easy!), not goats.  I'd imagine it'd be hard to hold the tail because it's so short.  The neck really is easy though.


----------



## msjuris (Dec 27, 2010)

I never gave it any thought about which end of the goat would be easier to hold, but now that you mentioned it, I remember it being really easy holding their heads still while they got their shots at the vets this spring. 

DH has the medical experience, but only humans.  I think he was hesitant about taking it from the neck, because, that's not what he would do with people.

I'm gonna find the video freemotion mentioned, we could use a dose of bravery.


----------



## chandasue (Dec 27, 2010)

Here's a link with pictures.
http://goatconnection.com/articles/publish/article_151.shtml

Edit: I should add that I have not gotten the nerve to do this myself but it does look easy enough if you have someone to restrain the front end and head.


----------



## freemotion (Dec 27, 2010)

It would be very traumatic for a person to have blood drawn from their neck.  But these are animals, and there is less trauma when you can be quick and sure.  They are used to their front end being restrained and it generally doesn't frighten them, assuming they are handled somewhat.  So it really is not bad....remember that they are not people with all the psycho-emotional junk.  They will be just fine....and so will you!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 28, 2010)

I have seen people pull blood from the leg.  But they are expirenced so it dos'nt always have to be from the neck.  The neck is easiest cuz its largest as free said.   But smaller vessels can be used if your expirenced.

The issue with not being expirenced is going thru the vien and causing brusing ect...just like when people take blood from us...the good ones we dont have bruising..the bad ones..well...we all know waht happens


----------



## elevan (Dec 28, 2010)

Emmetts Dairy said:
			
		

> I have seen people pull blood from the leg.  But they are expirenced so it dos'nt always have to be from the neck.  The neck is easiest cuz its largest as free said.   But smaller vessels can be used if your expirenced.
> 
> The issue with not being expirenced is going thru the vien and causing brusing ect...just like when people take blood from us...the good ones we dont have bruising..the bad ones..well...we all know waht happens


Oh...when I get bloodwork done I know that I'm in for at least 3 pokes.  As that's generally the amount of times it takes before they hit the mark.  At worst was 12 sticks (a doctor on each arm...til 1 said I got it).

Don't know if I'd have the guts to draw blood from my goats...shots I can do but this is different.


----------

